# Gate set up for goat kid pasture



## Clementsfarm13 (Jul 3, 2017)

So we are working on setting up our gate for the pasture/play area for the kids and we are leaning towards a double light weight metal farm gate. we are going to install the hinges for one into a tree that is perfectly straight and will work but the other side will be up against a shed so i was looking into attaching the other gate to a t-post. we wont be opening that side probably ever but wanted it wide just in case we needed to drive in there. suggestions for the best t-post bracket?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm sorry i dont know of any brackets for t-posts for gates.


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (Jul 3, 2017)

i thought i found one posted on a website but i never really trust buying things like that online, so the search continues!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe I'm not understanding this properly, but why would ya mount it on a Tpost if there is a bldg there to mount the hinges on? If ya have a tree on oneside and a bldg on the other, why the Tpost?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 3, 2017)

Trees grow, hinges move.........just a thought.   

Kids grow quickly.  Soon it will be an "everyone" play area.


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (Jul 3, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding this properly, but why would ya mount it on a Tpost if there is a bldg there to mount the hinges on? If ya have a tree on oneside and a bldg on the other, why the Tpost?


the building is metal so i cant put the hinges in it. so ill be doing one set of hinges in a tree and another on hopefully a t-post. the roots in that area are so intense putting a post there, atleast right now isnt looking promising, so just looking to do something that will last a few months with them being small kids. this is the dual gate scenario i'm aiming for but obviously a little different


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> Trees grow, hinges move.........just a thought.
> 
> Kids grow quickly.  Soon it will be an "everyone" play area.


yes that's why this is just a few month idea until we make the pasture area larger.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 3, 2017)

If it were me, I'd get a cattle panel and cover the bottom 3' with smaller wire with zip ties and then use Tposts to support it. If ya need to drive thru, pull the Tpost and move the panel. Since it is only going to be for a short period....that's what I would do....cheap, easy, and quick.


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (Jul 3, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If it were me, I'd get a cattle panel and cover the bottom 3' with smaller wire with zip ties and then use Tposts to support it. If ya need to drive thru, pull the Tpost and move the panel. Since it is only going to be for a short period....that's what I would do....cheap, easy, and quick.


yeah that's what our plan is, just trying to find a bracket to hold the gate onto the t-post.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 3, 2017)

Well, I have CPs around the garden, that is inside the pasture fence. Each 16' section of CP is supported by Tposts that are wired to the Tpost. The regular Tpost clips will work where it will reach, but there are some places that they were too short to reach and twist to the CP. I used some extra brace wire I had and cut pcs of the wire and used them to form my own, handmade clips that would reach and twist. I cut a CP in half and used  1pc for the gate...just attached it with carabiners on both sides. It will swing in either direction, or if needed can be removed all together and slid out of the way. I'm going to line the bottom part with corrugated tin sheets that are 16' lgths....in order to keep the poultry out. Each CP overlaps the one next to it by 1 row on both sides. Here is a pic of the gate piece.... ....hopefully that'll give ya some ideas ya can use....


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 3, 2017)

We have used a couple of the Wedge-Loc gate hardware sets but we were able to use a diagonal support on the hinge side.  I'm not sure how effective it would be on a standalone T-post.  You would need to figure out a way to support to T-post to keep the gate from sagging.

http://www.kencove.com/fence/Wedge-Loc+Gate+Hinge+Set_detail_HWG.php


----------



## babsbag (Jul 4, 2017)

How big is the gate? I discovered today that a tube gate will fit over a t-post and makes a great temporary hinge. I have two 12' gates and a 4' one done that way just today. It is temporary, but it works.


----------

